# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  ANA Avatar XPRIZE

## Airicist

Organizer - X Prize Foundation

Website - avatar.xprize.org

Sponsor - ANA (All Nippon Airways Co., Ltd.)

----------


## Airicist

Taking control of a robot avatar

Published on Oct 11, 2016




> Japanese airline ANA is sponsoring the Avatar XPrize, and our own Ashley Esqueda finally got her wish to become a robot (at least for a short while).

----------


## Airicist

$10M ANA Avatar XPRIZE

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> XPRIZE announces new $10 million XPRIZE competition to develop real-life avatars

----------


## Airicist

ANA Avatar XPRIZE - CNBC Squawk Box

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> Peter Diamandis, XPRIZE Foundation, provides details on the new futuristic XPRIZE challenge.

----------


## Airicist

SXSW Main Stage launching the ANA Avatar XPRIZE

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> Register now to be updated on all things Avatar XPRIZE and to be one of the first to sign-up as team when team registration opens June 15th.

----------


## Airicist

ANA AVATAR XPRIZE

Jul 15, 2020




> The $10M ANA Avatar XPRIZE is a four-year global competition focused on the development of an Avatar System that will transport a human’s sense, actions, and presence to a remote location in real time, leading to a more connected world.

----------


## Airicist

ANA AVATAR XPRIZE Semifinals Testing 2021

Sep 30, 2021




> The $10M ANA Avatar XPRIZE aims to create an avatar system that can transport human presence to a remote location in real time. The semifinalist teams from across the globe brought their avatar systems to Semifinals Testing in Miami, Florida, where they were evaluated by the competition Judging Panel.
> 
> The avatar systems that the competing teams are developing must demonstrate the ability to execute tasks across a variety of real-world scenarios. But the creation of avatars isn’t just about building the next generation of dexterous, task-completing robots. It is also about conveying a sense of human presence for both the operator and the recipient in those interactions.

----------


## Airicist2

ANA Avatar XPRIZE Finals: NimbRo Avatar Day 1

 Nov 5, 2022




> In the ANA Avatar XPRIZE Finals Day 1 test run, the Operator Judge solved through our Avatar system all ten tasks.
> We also received full scores from the Operator and Recipient Judges for the quality of the telepresence.
> With a score of 15/15, our team NimbRo is leading. Today, the 12 best teams get a chance to improve their score. 
> 
> https://nimbro.net/AVATAR

----------


## Airicist2

ANA Avatar XPRIZE finals: winning team NimbRo day 2 test run

Nov 6, 2022




> Our amazing Team NimbRo won the ANA Avatar XPRIZE Finals. In the Day 2 testing run, the awesome Operator Judge Jerry Pratt solved through our Avatar System all ten tasks of this competition in only 5:50 min. We received a perfect score of 15/15 points. The prize money is 5M US$.

----------


## Airicist2

WATCH The ANA Avatar XPRIZE Live Finals

Nov 10, 2022




> Check out the timestamps in the caption to find your favorite teams: 
> 
> DAY ONE
> 00:00:00 - Start of Stream
> 00:05:09 - Last Mile - Finals Testing Run One
> 00:35:22 - Avatar Hubo - Finals Testing Run One
> 01:08:17 - iCub  - Finals Testing Run One
> 01:46:17 - INBIODROID Finals Testing Run One
> 02:32:23 - AvaDynamics - Finals Testing Run One
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

ANA Avatar XPrize 2nd Place Pollen Robotics Best Course Run

Nov 10, 2022




> ANA Avatar XPrize Finals - Pollen Robotics - Course Run 2
> 
> NimbRo of Bonn, Germany, was announced as the $5M grand-prize-winning team in the four-year global ANA Avatar XPrize at the conclusion of a public testing event at the Long Beach Convention & Entertainment Center in California on November 5, 2022. Pollen Robotics of Bordeaux, France and Team Northeastern of Boston, Mass., were announced as the second and third-prize winners, claiming $2M and $1M, respectively.

----------

